
The truth about Unix: The user interface is horrid (1981) [pdf] - johntaitorg
http://www.bradleymonk.com/w/images/9/91/The_truth_about_Unix_Don_Norman.pdf
======
kbob
Critiquing the usability of ancient Unix was like shooting fish in a barrel.
Fortunately, Norman went on to better things.

